# IDEA: The Phone Cube / The Pocket Cube



## Berd (Jun 24, 2014)

If this is the wrong place then forgive me. 

When cubing outdoors or on the go, I repeatedly run into the problem of not being able to fit a cube into my pocket. After looking at the average size for phones, I decided that a 1x3x5 would be most appropriate. I would have no idea on whether this would work or if it would but i ask puzzle makers around the world to get back to me on it. It wouldn't be the easiest puzzle in the world - (maybe equal; to a 2x2?) but it would be more complex than the standard 1x3x3 or 1x2x2 floppy cubes.

Any advice / questions are welcomed 

Thanks


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jun 24, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXHzVVdPin0


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 24, 2014)

I carry my 42mm Zhanchi with me all the time. But it is still a bit awkward to have in your pocket.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 25, 2014)

Do I hear someone asking for a phone cube?


----------



## Zuki (Jun 29, 2014)

Fairly different than what is being discussed, but I always thought it'd be interesting to have a phone case with a 15 puzzle on the back. Or if not the exact 15 puzzle than something similar. 

Like this, just the whole case instead of just a part. 

Obviously not a cube, but phone related


----------



## brian724080 (Jun 29, 2014)

Lucas Garron said:


> Do I hear someone asking for a phone cube?



This is an awesome simulator, really similar to the movements to actual moves.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 29, 2014)

To answer your question,
http://twistypuzzles.com/cgi-bin/puzzle.cgi?pkey=2305


----------



## elrog (Jul 2, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> This is an awesome simulator, really similar to the movements to actual moves.



As long as you don't use Roux.


----------



## szalejot (Jul 2, 2014)

elrog said:


> As long as you don't use Roux.



Why Roux could be problem? You can perform M moves easily (right-center to center-down).

By the way: Is there android app version of this? Because on android browsers site is slow (tested on Chrome and Firefox).
And when I searched for Android apps none of them had controls like this.


----------

